# The Neuromuscular System Part II: What Weight Trainers Need To Know About Muscle



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The Energy for Muscular Contractions There is only one source of energy for muscular contractions: ATP. Energy, to power muscular contraction, is released when ATP is broken down toadenosine diphosphate (ADP) and phosphate (Pi). The body has several different paths by which it produces ATP; and it is vitally important for the body to have [...]

*Read More...*


----------

